# bubble nests



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

hi i put a male betta with a female and then the male has the bubble nest, and tries to mate with the female but she swims away from him and pretty soon the bubble pop. i m frusterated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim mckinney (Oct 10, 2008)

I dont know, but it sounds like they are both having a really good time with you!!!! LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Tim mckinney (Oct 10, 2008)

is the female full of eggs yet? If not try putting her in a bowl or him like shirley said and let them loath each other for a while while watching the female to see if she has gotten fat, real fat. then put together if he is ready too, that is what I was told to do.


----------



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

thaks i will try


----------

